# Look 1 Year Paint and finishing warranty - would this be covered?



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi 

i have a 4 month old look 585 team white. Before contacting the local distributor i would like to hear if you think the following is covered by the paint and finishing warranty: 1) the paint is peeling off at the front of the the lower part of the headtube, 2) a "disc(race?)" is visibly not connected to the headtube on the right side of the lower headtube (the left side is ok), 3) paint cracked where the fd cable goes through the bb. The reason i want to bother with this is: 1) its an expensive frame therefore i expect a perfect paint job, 2) when paint is removed, dirt is getting stuck, 3) less paint = less material to cover the carbon fiber. All issues were like this when i received the bike. I did not take any action earlier because of the racing season had just begun.

Thanks Ezzy


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I would recommend forwarding these photos to your local distributor and asking their opinion. It looks to be something that would be covered under the paint and finish warranty.

*[email protected]*


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

chas -thanx for commenting on the issue! I will talk to the distributor and hopefully find a solution.

/ezzy


----------

